
Show HN: Urtxt – an api and minimal website for storing plain text files online - CJKinni
http://urtxt.org/
======
CJKinni
Last week, I saw a great post on Hacker News showing off a simple plain text
twitter clone. The idea was that you pointed your client at plain text files
hosted by your friends. To write a new post, you append a new line to the file
on your webserver. To read your friends' posts, you get all their URLs and
look for new lines. While it was simple and easy to implement for people
hosting their own servers, it would be a hassle for many people, myself
included, to set up.

~~~
hisham_hm
Interesting! Do you happen to have the link for that project?

~~~
CJKinni
I was just going through the Show HNs of the past week to find it! It's called
twtxt, and you can find it at
[https://github.com/buckket/twtxt](https://github.com/buckket/twtxt)

